# Xcode, Code::Blocks ouverture et fermeture de fichiers



## taninonausikaa (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'utilise un mac OS pour coder en C++. J'ai besoin de lire un fichier .tsp. 
Pour ça j'utilise:

#include <iostream>
#include <fstream>
#include <sstream>
#include <cstring>
#include <string>

et d'autres mais je pense qu'ils ne servent pas à lire les fichiers. 

Et dans une fonction j'ai:

ifstream fic(nom_fichier.c_str());
if(fic.fail())
cout<< "le fichier n'existe pas!"<<endl;
et sinon je lis les lignes les unes après les autres.



Sous linux, j'ai déjà utilisé cette méthode qui marchait très bien. Sous mac, même si j'ai le fichier.tsp dans le bon répertoire, il me répond que le fichier n'existe pas. 

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ça ne marche pas?

merci d'avance pour votre aide!!!!


----------



## ntx (20 Mai 2011)

taninonausikaa a dit:


> Sous mac, même si j'ai le fichier.tsp dans le bon répertoire


Ca c'est toi qui le dit  Un ls avec ce nom dans un terminal te répond positivement ?


----------



## taninonausikaa (23 Mai 2011)

merci ntx pour ta réponse... mais oui, le ls est formel!!! 

mon fichier est bien dans le bon répertoire... je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça fait ça. la bibliothèque fstream est installée comment? (peut-être que c'est ça mon problème finalement)


----------



## ntx (23 Mai 2011)

taninonausikaa a dit:


> la bibliothèque fstream est installée comment? (peut-être que c'est ça mon problème finalement)


Si elle n'était pas là, le compilo et le linker l'auraient vu. 

Ton chemin ne comporte pas un ~ par hasard ?


----------



## taninonausikaa (24 Mai 2011)

nop!!! c'est vraiment bizarre... 

J'ai installé Eclipse du coup, pour voir... et ça marche!!! donc je comprends plus rien mais je peux bosser 

en tous cas merci beaucoup


----------

